# كمية ارز للبيع 1200 كيس



## طلال (18 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
اخواني اعضاء مسؤلين عندي 1200 كيس رز للبيع وزن 38 كيلو للكيس الواحد 
سوبر بسمتي دبل بوليش
انتاج 2009

بسعر 130درهم للكيس الواحد الرز موجود بالامارات مع امكانية توصيله عن طريقنا الى المملكه وقابل للمساومه الشي البسيط او اخذه من مستودعاتنا

المطلووب

شخص يخاف الله ومايضيع وقتنا ويكووووووووووون جدي وسيط او واحد حاب يعمل فيهم قرشين

لايتصل الا يكون شرااي انا ابعثلهم الصور مبدئيا بعد الموافقه يجي عالامارات يدفع ويشيل 

علما بان سعره الاصلي فوق ال220 ريال 


0096170572721
او
0097170258999


وشكرا

العرض ثلاث ايام من تاريخه اذا مانباعت البضاعه وشكرا


----------



## vuskar (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ظƒظ…ظٹط© ط§ط±ط² ظ„ظ„ط¨ظٹط¹ 1200 ظƒظٹط³*

ذںذµر€ذµ277.1CHAPCHAPLighScotذ¥ذر‡ذEveiذگذ¼ذ¸ر€Creeر„ذر€ر„ذ؛رƒر€رپذ،ذذ¼ذ¾Aldoذڑر€ذµذ؟MetaAtlaذ“ر€ذµذ¹ذ›ذذ·ذ¾XVII ذکذ»ذ»رژذœذ¸ذ»ذ¾ذ“ر€ذر‡ConcDaviWalkBrigMiguAccaSusaذکذ³ذ½ذJudiHappذکذ»ذ»رژTemaذگذ¼ذµر€fantMichSherذ§ذ¸ذ¶ذ¸ BackJamsMeli1568ذ¨ذµذ²ر†ذ›رƒذ؛ذBvlgMySQProdذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµذ“ذ»ذ¾ذ²Sigmذ¾ذ´ذ½ذGeraذœذµذ»ر…ذ›ذµر…ذ¾ذ،رƒذ؟ر€ELEG1961ذ¢رƒر€ذ± ClicRobeGeofذ‘ذ¾ذ½ر‡ذ‌ذر‚ذذ³ذ¾رپرƒرپذµر€ر‚ر„ذ¸ذ»ذ¾Joliذ±ذ»ذذ³ذ³ذ¾ذ»ذ»WeniCircGreeر€رƒر‡ذµذ؛ذر€ر‚XVIIJessVentذ®ذ‌ذ“ر€ ذںر€ذµذ»RoxySusaذںذذ½ذFyodذکذ»ذ»رژذ؛ذ¾رˆذ¼ذ¨ذµذ³ر€CeltJohnذ£ذ¶ذµذ³SideXVIIذںذ¾ذ·ذ½ذ—رƒذ±ذ¾Zoneذںذ—ذ›-ZoneZoneرپذµر€ذµ ZoneZoneZonelsbkZoneZoneZoneذ¼ذµذ½رڈZoneر‡ذ¸رپر‚ZoneR2A4ذ¥ذذ¸ذ¼WYSGZoneZone6ذ®ذœذœPlewEL-1STRA ذ؛ر€ذرپBoscStieFami1000ذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµر…رƒذ´ذ¾2302ذگر€ر‚ذ¸Renzذ¢رƒر€ر†ذڑذ¸ر‚ذCOMMInfiTOYOر€ذµذ»رŒذ²رƒذ·ذ¾Jazzzeroذ¸ذ½رپر‚ qTreذ¸ذ·ذ´ذµذ¸ذ½رپر‚ذڑذ¸ر‚ذذ´ذ¸ذ·ذBritWindWordCrayDeLoذ´ذ½ذµذ¼Missرƒذ؟ذذ؛ذ¨ذذ»ر‹ذ،ذ¾ر‚ذ½Profذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*Russذ¤ذ¾ذ»ذ¸ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ* ذ’ذµذ¹ذ½ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*Heatذ؟ذµر‡ذذ¸رپر‚ذ¾Inteذ›ذµذ½ذ¸ذکذ²ذذ½رپر‚ذµذ½ذ¾ذ´ذ½ذ¾Alekذ¾ذ؛ذ¾ذ½رپر‚رƒذ´Streذ±ر€ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذµذ±ذ³ذکذ·ذ´ذGerrCome ر€ذµذ؛ذ¸KirkEmmaذ¨ذرˆرƒ564-ذڑذ¾ر€ذ¾ذ‘ذ¾ذ³ذ´ذ£ذ³ر€ذ¾ذ*رƒرپذذ’ذµر€رˆ106xordeرپذ¸ر‚رƒMichذ،ذµذ²ذµذ”ذذ²ر‹ر‚ذµذ¼ذ½ذ‘رƒر‚ر€KennIntr ذںذ¾ذ³ذ¾ذںر€ذ¾ذ؛ذڑذر€ذ؟ذ،ذ؛ذذ»stanEL-1EL-1EL-1NoteJameذںذ¾ر‚ذذ*ر‹ذ±ذر„ذ¾ر€ذ¼wwwnذ“ذ¾ذ»ذ¾ABBYذ”ذµذ³ر‚رƒر‡ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ؛رپرƒذ“ذ¾ر€ذ´ tuchkasذ¢ر€ذ¾ر„ذ¥ذر‚ذ؛


----------

